# Google results point to old versions of the FreeBSD handbook



## weberjn (Dec 11, 2022)

e.g. when I google: freebsd 13 logger separate file

Google sends me to an old version of the handbook.



			12.10. Configuring the System Logger, syslogd
		


Anybody else sees this?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 11, 2022)

It gets worse than that.
Some developers have saved old copies of the handbook and hosted on FreeBSD infrastructure and Google indexed them.


----------



## weberjn (Dec 11, 2022)

anybody got a buddy at Google's ?


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 11, 2022)

The query above works fine for me pointing to:








						Chapter 13. Configuration and Tuning
					

This chapter explains much of the FreeBSD configuration process, including some of the parameters which can be set to tune a FreeBSD system.




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 11, 2022)

cracauer@ said:


> The query above works fine for me pointing to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 11, 2022)

When I run the exact Google search "freebsd 13 logger separate file", I get as the first result a few discussions here on the forum, and the second result is an indented list of documentation. The first entry in that list is https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/config/ which is the up-to-date version.

Note that search results may be personalized, to your (and my) history.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 11, 2022)

If you search for "filter bubble" you'll see what the search engines do.  Not saying there aren't things that couldn't be looked at/improved, just that what everyone gets in their search results might be different.


----------



## weberjn (Dec 11, 2022)

ralphbsz said:


> When I run the exact Google search "freebsd 13 logger separate file", I get as the first result a few discussions here on the forum, and the second result is an indented list of documentation. The first entry in that list is https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/config/ which is the up-to-date version.
> 
> Note that search results may be personalized, to your (and my) history.


Location? Germany here.
-
Yes, it's location. Tried with a US vpn endpoint, got your results.


----------



## Jose (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah, I get ancient versions of the man pages or Handbook sometimes. As old as 8.4 once. Seriously confusing at first. I've learned to look at the URL now before reading the result.


----------



## patmaddox (Dec 20, 2022)

Yeah it’s annoying. You can use google site search to focus on the current handbook, e.g. site:https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/ x11. Obviously not ideal, but it works.


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 20, 2022)

Maybe the documentation for all but the current version should be clearly marked as "backlevel" on the server. Perhaps a big diagonal banner (watermark) across it. It should remain accessible, but preventing confusion would be nice.


----------

